# [ODMP] United States Department of the Treasury - Mint Police, U.S. Government ~ September 20, 2005



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

A Police Officer with the United States Department of the Treasury - Mint Police was killed in the line of duty on September 20, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18088*


----------

